# Another new invasive pest for So. Calif.



## beastmaster (Nov 12, 2015)

I did a lot of removals last week at the Santa Ana botanical gardens in Clairmont, Calif. All the trees were killed by the shot hole borer. This bug didn't even excise two years ago and is believed to have come from south east Asia.
What is amazing is the trees that host this pest. Pretty much every thing. The borer its self is wicked but it infects the tree with a fungus that seals the trees fate. So far it's in LA, San Bernardino counties, Riverside, and is expected in San Diego soon.


----------



## JRoland (Nov 18, 2015)

You're right about the list of host species being pretty long.... 
Out of curiosity, what did they have you do with the trees you removed? Chip and haul to landfill?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 18, 2015)

Did ________'s brother move back


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 25, 2015)

JRoland said:


> You're right about the list of host species being pretty long....
> Out of curiosity, what did they have you do with the trees you removed? Chip and haul to landfill?



We chipped and dumped on site. They added it to their compost pile. The botanical gardens belong to a university. Their pretty smart, but have little budget


----------



## Florence Calder (Jun 9, 2018)

That's true!


----------



## Bob White (Jul 20, 2018)

This one is nasty, I verified it in Santa Barbara last year and its still moving. I suspect well see a wave of fatalities as the most susceptible plants die off and then it will be a pest forever. Be safe out there as it will weaken the trees physically as it kills so branches wont be as strong as you think, it will be allot of bucket work to do this safely. Nobody knows exactly how to stop it, but there are some treatments that can help if you start before you get attacked, find an Arborsit with his or her QAL. I am biased here, but Bartlett Tree is a great place to start if your lucky enough to have one nearby.


----------

